# Pics of my mare



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

I plan on updating this as time goes along. I am in the process of getting a nice collection for her. 

So far its small.



















Almost a perfect picture (below), I couldn't quite get her chin in there. Darn.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Lovely photos!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

3rdTimestheCharm said:


> Lovely photos!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks


----------



## Mary7518006 (Aug 30, 2014)

Beautiful horse beautiful pictures <3<3<3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## ManicMini (May 4, 2015)

These are fabulous photos!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

ManicMini said:


> These are fabulous photos!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is good photo. the "eye" shot is so overdone.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

These are really, really great photos!! Love them!!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Great shots Hoofpic, does she live outside in a herd?


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

EponaLynn said:


> Great shots Hoofpic, does she live outside in a herd?


Thanks. Yes she is in a herd of 4.


----------

